# Port A Nov 7th -9th



## Caliguy (Aug 7, 2014)

Girlfriend and I are looking for someone with a boat to do some in/out shore fishing will help with any cost. Non smokers and non drinkers. I have inshore equipment but nothing for offshore. Text 512-635-6907 John


----------

